# Thread Title Tags



## pukunui (May 4, 2017)

Am I alone in finding the new thread title tags (eg. "[5e]", "[Homebrew]", etc) annoying? To me, they are just visual clutter. My eye is drawn to them first, rather than the actual thread title, and since, in the 5e forum, almost all of the threads have the "[5e]" tag, it makes it more difficult for me to differentiate threads.

Is there any way I can turn them off / make them go away?


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2017)

Until a few days ago they were garish icons. They've just been significantly reduced.

I'm afraid there is no function to turn them off.


----------



## pukunui (May 6, 2017)

Bummer. I think I was able to visually filter out the garish icons better than the bracketed tags. Oh well. I shall just have to put up with them.


----------



## SkidAce (May 8, 2017)

pukunui said:


> Bummer. I think I was able to visually filter out the garish icons better than the bracketed tags. Oh well. I shall just have to put up with them.




Same here.


----------



## CapnZapp (May 13, 2017)

Yes, the "garish" icons are actually less visually distracting than this new text-based tags.

With the icons, my eye automatically skipped ahead, since they were all the same width.

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Lanefan (May 15, 2017)

CapnZapp said:


> Yes, the "garish" icons are actually less visually distracting than this new text-based tags.
> 
> With the icons, my eye automatically skipped ahead, since they were all the same width.



Ditto, and it was also easier to quickly tell them apart as they were different colours etc., in areas like General RPGs that aren't edition or system specific.


----------

